# Virgin want to hear from me



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

I expect everyone's being asked to fill in the survey.
This page is annoying:

And why did you choose Virgin Media's TV service?
Please tick as many reasons as you like

The offer was too good to refuse
I can&#8217;t get any other suppliers in my area
Offers better value for money
I didn&#8217;t really want it but it came as part of a bundle with other services
I already had other services from Virgin Media and liked them so wanted to add more
I didn&#8217;t want a dish
Cable was already installed
I love the Virgin brand
Better choice of channels
Better picture quality
I wanted everything from one supplier
I like their advertising
Virgin Media have TV, movies and music on demand
Offers better reliability
I wanted more HD content
No need for a BT phone line
A better choice of sports channels
My family and friends recommended it
Offers better customer service
I wanted a V+HD Box (personal video recorder)

Why isn't there an "I really didn't want VMTV, but there was no other way to get a new TiVo" option?!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I expect everyone's being asked to fill in the survey.
> This page is annoying:
> 
> And why did you choose Virgin Media's TV service?
> ...


I guess the 2nd one would be the closest then?


----------

